# Dealer says 0w30 makes oil light come on? GC is 502.00 approved, right?????



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

im planning on putting German Castrol 0w30 in my Jetta I have read good results and the back of the bottle says it is 502.00 approved BUT my dealer says not to use it because it is too thin and causes oil light to come on. also where is there OFFICIAL VW Documentation stating "GC 0w30 is 502.00 Approved"? is it okay and/or better to use this oil in a MKIV Jetta?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Unless this is a newly rebuilt motor, I wouldn't use that thin of an oil in it. I would suggest something like Pentosynth 5/40. It does meet the VW specs and is every bit as good as the castrol, if not better. 
What motor does your Jetta have?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got an 03 GLI w/ the 2.8 vr6 and use Amsoils euro 5-40. 5-40 is what the manual recommends. 
So sure the GC is a 502.00 but not the right viscosity. There is more than one viscosity within the 502 spec.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

dtj318 said:


> im planning on putting German Castrol 0w30 in my Jetta I have read good results and the back of the bottle says it is 502.00 approved BUT my dealer says not to use it because it is too thin and causes oil light to come on. also where is there OFFICIAL VW Documentation stating "GC 0w30 is 502.00 Approved"? is it okay and/or better to use this oil in a MKIV Jetta?


 Latest Audi oil list.... same thing as VW has the Castrol Euro Formula 0w30 as an approved 502.00 oil. 

Dealership claiming the oil is too thin causing the oil light to come on is a load of BS.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

German Castrol (0w30) is thicker then Castrol 5w-40 IIRC


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

cryption said:


> German Castrol (0w30) is thicker then Castrol 5w-40 IIRC


 That makes no sense at all, especially if the viscosity testing means anything at all.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

CG 40c cSt was 72.0


5w-40 cSt 85.0 

all at 40*

Not as thick but very close. It's the thickest 30wt


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Which is what and by 40*,, is that C or F?


----------



## dtj318 (Jun 3, 2006)

Good to know. Bought GC from Auto Zone for $30w filter! cant wait to see if my engine will run quieter and smoother like Ive read on other forums


----------



## HillRoad1 (Nov 20, 2008)

I am runing GC for past 15K miles. 5X Better than 5-40 or any other with in same grade. GC is well respected oil used by many even Corvette owners...


----------

